
Ask HN: Resources for Data Engineer – BI Engineering - dzonga
what are excellent resources to get started as a Data Engineer as someone who&#x27;s currently a Software Engineer ?
======
dzonga
this is coming from someone who has been doing full-stack | frontend JS for
the past 3 years. & tired of the hype driven development and instability of
that world

